# failure to send...



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so check it out. I downloaded a transparent mms.apk,installed and everything was cool. But then I noticed whenever I rebooted it would revert back to the reg mms. So then I went into system/app and deleted the mms from there, then reinstalled the transparent mms.apk. it worked fine. But now I'm finding out I can't send pictures anymore. It sits on "sending" for a while then just doesn't send. I went into root explorer and noticed the new transparent mms.apk is in data/app. Don't know if that matters but why would I now not be able to send pics? Any body have a clue? Thanks.

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Most if not apps from the market install to data/app. All market updates can be found there. That is not causing issues. Your probably incapable of sending pics because you installed a transparent mms.apk. You kinda answered your own question in your op







Revert to stock!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I deleted the stock mms cuz every time I rebooted I had to reinstall the transparent mms. And I didn't get it from the market, I forgot where I got the link.lol. think I should try to find a stock mms from cm7 or am I ( in your words ) "family friendlied"? Actually I am kinda thirsty maybe ill just grab some liquids 3.1

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

meh reflash the whole thing


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Shouldn't have this problem just from theming the app. Download handcent from the market and see if that will send mms.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I just reflashed to liquids 3.1 so problem solved. Yeah that was weird maybe just some weird coincidence but oh well. Thanks anyways dudes

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------

